# Blood Worms= MIRACLE FOOD



## Matt_1313 (Feb 2, 2006)

I just posted a couple days ago about my firemouth losing color, and i was weighing my options as far as getting him a friend or whatever, and i found some dried blood worms. I know people talk about them helping with color so i figured i would try it, but didnt expect much because i was regularily feeding him krill anyway. I threw some in there and left the room for only a couple minutes. when i came back i thought something was different, and it didnt take me long to realize that he had almost instantly gained back the bright orange under his mouth. i gave him some more and as i watched the metallic turquoise reappeared on his dull gray sides. i was so suprised at how little time it took, i figured for sure it wouldnt last but now a day later he is still shining. anyone who hasnt fed bloodworms should. i'm not sure why it transformed him like that but it was awesome. i know that too much fatty foods can cause diseases like drop eye (i dont know if this occurs in firemouths or not) so dont overdo it, but i guess that proves that the foods you feed your fish souldnt be under estimated!


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

They should have a variety of foods to stay healthy. Add a good quality flake food to his diet with the krill and bloodworms.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

We noticed the difference too in our fish back when we first started using SF Bay brand freeze dried krill, Congrats! :-D


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Yeah, when I saw my little jaguar cichlid in the stores it was really light in color. THey said it was being fed flake. WHen I got it I fed it bloodworms and it's colors got extremely dark and looked awesome lol.


----------

